# Sandman about to hit 6K



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Sandman55.

See you around the Offline Forum Games Section


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations Sandman55! :smile:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

congrats


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Way to go Sandy and/or Charlotte, congratulations :4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Great news, congratulations.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Sandy - well done!


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

congrats sandman.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Well done !


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well Done Sandman (& Charlotte).. :4-cheers:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Sandy* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone form Charlotte and me and thanks redeye for noticing.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

sandman55 said:


> Thanks everyone from Charlotte and me and thanks redeye for noticing.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Oops!!! Double post trying to correct spelling:4-dontkno


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations!

Awesome Doggie!!

May I ask the breed? Not very familiar with dogs.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sandy....:beerchug: Well done!! Sorry for being so late.. Charlotte is a cutieray:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks guys and yes she is a cutie and a very quiet dog she has travelled with us by car half way accross Australia several times and is no trouble.

Zealex she is what we call a bitser in other words bits of everything we believe she is part Mastiff and part whippet she loves the surf here is a pic contributed by DonaldG of her catching a wave you know he is very adept at photo shop but I'm sure it is genuine :wink:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What a talented dog! :grin:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah, I want a dog like that when I'm older! It's awesome :grin: :sayyes:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Great Work Sandman!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Sandy,
I thought you might like to see a pic of Fudge at 5 months.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aawwww - That's a cute and intelligent-looking pup


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Agree with WereBo.

Both you and Sandy have lovely dogs


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Hi John Fudge is a cutie and similar ears and colouring to Charlotte.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Another Awesome doggie! :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

It's a shame Staffies have got such a bad reputation. It's a lot to do with the way they are brought up. Fudge hasn't got an ounce of nastiness in her.

Here she is taking life easy.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

She is absolutely beautiful. I didn't know that Staffies had a bad reputation but I agree with you a lot has to do with the way they are brought up and also like children they have their own characters and ways. We have had several dogs and they were all brought up the same but they all were different characters.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

EDIT: I sometimes wonder if Charlotte has a bit of Staffy in her.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Sandman!
Love the doggie


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Dunedin


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

sandman55 said:


> She is absolutely beautiful. I didn't know that Staffies had a bad reputation but I agree with you a lot has to do with the way they are brought up and also like children they have their own characters and ways. We have had several dogs and they were all brought up the same but they all were different characters.


Yep, Staffies seem to be in the news a lot for attacking kids and/or adults...

http://www.ukandspain.com/dangerous-dogs/

Be warned when you click on that link, it shows just what dogs can do and why I don't like them in general (I like some dogs but they are not always a "man's best friend").

Staffies appear a lot more then other dogs, and there are quite a few cases of them being family dogs only to attack their owners.

See this excerpt



> Top 10 dogs for KILLING children or causing serious harm to children :
> 1. Staffordshire Bull Terriers
> 2. Rottweilers
> 3. Japanese Akitas
> ...


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

It is true there are some breeds that are more inclined to attack but you need to understand dogs for example I have always warned my children to never go up to a strange dog and pat it and last week a woman who wanted to pat Charlotte while she was on the lead asked first if she was OK and I said yes.

A dog is still an animal and can be prone to jealousy so you should never leave them alone with small children. Having said that I see on that list they had German shepherds. We had a pedigree German shepherd and before her a Shepherd Ridgeback cross and I'm sure they would have given their lives for us. 

We had a friend who our shepherd/Ridgback didn't know call as he was doing a survey. My wife was at home alone and the dog knew she was only allowed in the family room yet she came into the kitchen and got under the table between my wife and our visitor, something she was never allowed to do but she felt she had to be there to protect my wife from this stranger and she wasn't threatening to him she just lay there.

Dogs are like people they have different temperaments and they can be formed by their genitics and also by their upbringing. There are some people you would never leave alone with your family and there are others who you would trust with your life. Our neighbour has a small dog and I let him smell the back of my hand at the fence but I would never put my hand in because he might bite me even though he knows me and comes up to the fence for company.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

No not Huskies! That's my absolute favourite dog, why'd they have to get a bad reputation? :sad:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

jasmine-8 months


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

She is a cutie. Is she a staffie?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

yes, my daughters


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

And the dog in your signature looks like a German Shepherd.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think that was he old dog


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, he was a half rotty, half german shepherd. ended up looking like a shepherd. 13 yrs ago i was on a job and a customer had a pup in a cage and told me the animal hospital where he adopted it... needless to say i went there and samson was the only pup left of the litter, and had a bandage around his head... apparently his mom chomped him for whatever reason.
this dog would not leave my side. 125lbs.. watchdog.
i put him down last month due to hip displashia.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that speedster123.

Dogs grow on us, especially our own ones and it is sad to see the loss of a pet.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Yes it's sad. Our last shepherd had that but cancer got her first and we had to put her down. The shepherd breed are so faithful.


----------

